# **** your elbow



## Itburnstopee (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm no doctor but I'm fairly certain I have tendonitis in my left elbow. Swollen, hurts, etc. It started hurting last Monday while benching and while squatting. Any pushing exercises seem to bother it, but so do pull ups. I understand it's common but what is the exact cause of the issue?

Also, how do I treat it and do I have to completely stop any pushing exersizes?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2016)

Squatting with a straight bar is the main cause.

I'm 3 weeks out from a meet and can send you pics of my black and blue elbow if you want....


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 11, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Squatting with a straight bar is the main cause.
> 
> I'm 3 weeks out from a meet and can send you pics of my black and blue elbow if you want....



So that's what duffulos are for!


And I'll take your word for it lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2016)

It's from squatting and putting your forearm muscle in that weird position while it's being flexed with all that weight on it. I had the same problem leading up to me meet last year. It sucks and is annoying as fukkk


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 11, 2016)

High bar squats and voodoo floss 3x a day.

Also 100 rep hammer curls with those pretty pink dumbbells the womens use.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2016)

Burns the muscles used to close your hand are over powering the ones used to open it.  Your elbow is not fully extending.  Therefore the tendon where you feel the pain is under a constant load, gets inflamed and voila - agony.

You need floss for pain relief.

To stop it from coming back you need to work the wrist extensors.  Put a rubber band around the outside of your fingers and open your hand into the tension.  Do this a lot every day.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 11, 2016)

Hmm... Grip overpowering... Stop yankin your noodle so much!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 12, 2016)

both elbows,,it sucks!!


----------

